# no plows for my new duramax



## plow wyoming (Oct 13, 2005)

I just bought an 06 2500 hd crew cab. So far no manufacturers have a v plow that will fit my truck. They all say that the gvaw (gross vehicle axle weight) will be exceeded if i mount a plow on it. I bought this truck specifically to plow with it and winters coming. Any ideas? Are the chevy front ends to wimpy to support a descent size plow?


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I ran a 9.5 just fine on my reg cab, crews dont weight that much more on the nose. Timbrens and lotsa ballast behind the rear tires. The "wimpy" chevy front end withstood plowing with my 9.5' V just fine and boosted launches in 4x4 on N2O and running down the 1/4 mile at 115mph in 11.7x seconds so I'd say it will hold up fine. Look at what size blade you can run on a crew cab ford with a diesel

Problem you run into though is that you bought a truck to plow snow with no plow prep. That means if you break something you may be a bit harder pressed to get GM to warantee the stuff especially if its in the front end. They will have to prove that what you did or didnt do caused the problem but in the mean time you are outa pocket and possibly fighting with em. Also getting a plow dealer to stick one on your truck may be a PITA becasue it isnt listed.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

ratlover said:


> and boosted launches in 4x4 on N2O and running down the 1/4 mile at 115mph in 11.7x seconds


WITH THE BLADE DOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

the 3500 mount is the same....just tell them to mount, they do it all the time here


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hey rat, how'd you get those kind of times? What did you do to your former truck?  

I wouldn't get too worried about it. I ran an 8'6" on my SC Ford diesel with no problems. Dealer would warranty anything that wasn't from obvious abuse.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

LOL...I could tell ya but


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Hey ratlover*

Can you scan a pic of the timesheet from the track and post it...My dad WONT belive that a truck could do that because one of his best buddys has a 69 dodge dart that cant break 12.....by the way, im interested too! At least tell me what chip you had in it!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Snoway has V plows you can put on it......


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I was running a TTS Xtreme program, a Stage 5 suncoast trans w/ ATS co pilot, Tie rod sleves, rancho shocks, traction bars, 265 cooper AT tires, exhaust, AFE intake, and a snot load of N2O and weighted about 6600#'s


----------



## plow wyoming (Oct 13, 2005)

*hard to believe*

Oh, it gets better. If I am reading my truck information correctly my reserve capacity on my front axle is 115 pounds. Does this mean that my wife is over the front axle weight limit when she is driving home with a few bags of groceries? pissed yeah, this truck was bought to plow!


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Ya my boss has a boss 8'2" poly boss v plow on his 2500hd duramax/ crewcab turck and it barely sags at all, I see no reason why you'd have a problem with a larger plow.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

ratlover said:


> I ran a 9.5 just fine on my reg cab, crews dont weight that much more on the nose. Timbrens and lotsa ballast behind the rear tires. The "wimpy" chevy front end withstood plowing with my 9.5' V just fine and boosted launches in 4x4 on N2O and running down the 1/4 mile at 115mph in 11.7x seconds so I'd say it will hold up fine. Look at what size blade you can run on a crew cab ford with a diesel
> 
> Problem you run into though is that you bought a truck to plow snow with no plow prep. That means if you break something you may be a bit harder pressed to get GM to warantee the stuff especially if its in the front end. They will have to prove that what you did or didnt do caused the problem but in the mean time you are outa pocket and possibly fighting with em. Also getting a plow dealer to stick one on your truck may be a PITA becasue it isnt listed.


Hey Ratlover, thats pretty damn impressive for that big ole truck... Im sure you've seen that guys, think his name is Parish, reb cab 1500 turbo. has a 6.0 swap w/ a 4L80, makes just under 800hp now and 1000ft/lbs of tq. Think hes running low 10's with it.. heres a link w/ some good vids. you've prob already seen all this.
http://www.1320video.com/


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I went threw this myself. The plow manufactures don't want to go over 62% FGVW. I'm running a bigger than rated plow, a HD 8' fisher and it only sags about 1" max with no ballast. I would have put on a X blade of it would have fit in my garage.
Put the plow on you want, add timbrins up front, about 900#s of ballast and crank the torsion bars about 4 turns. Just don't take the truck to the dealer with plow on it!


----------



## Greendreams (Oct 7, 2005)

*06 Duramax*

The reason they say that there is no plow for the truck is that they dont have a snow plow prep package. The Heavy duty package that includes the diesel and allison transmission has all the extra heavy duty items you need to be able to plow. I have a boss v plow and it works just fine.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

Unless GM/Chevy changed their options for 2006, they don't offer the snowplow package for a SC or CC duramax models - just the standard cab.

They claim that, if a driver had 5 passengers and a :crying: snowplow it would exceed the front end capacity. 

If you put a plow on the vehicle, Chevy says they will void the warranty. 

Pretty ridiculous when you think of it.. when's the last time you had 3 passengers no less 6 and had the plow on the truck..

The boys at Ford figured out how to do it and have been offering the package for a couple of years.


----------



## Jarod (Oct 27, 2002)

*Question*

Thanks guys this answers alot. This site is the encyclopedia of plow knowledge. I'm going to trade my 2002 crew cab in on a 2006 Duramax HO CC SRW. I have a 8.5 V on it. Couple questions:

1. Should I just reference the plow frame for the truck under a 2005? I'm assuming it hasn't changed from 05 to 06? When I go to the Fisher site it doesn't offer a set up for this because it is a 06 crew cab.

2. Make my day and tell me you think the frame / wiring harness / timbrens on my 02 will transfer over. That would be a life saver.

It's good to know that you can put a plow on a 06 Duramax cc. I don't know what they are thinking. Who in the hairy is going to buy a truck that you can't put a plow on in our industry. They are going to shoot themselves in the foot. If I have to get under that darn truck and rip that frame off everytime I have a warranty issue there are going to be words.


----------



## Jarod (Oct 27, 2002)

*Question*

Thanks guys this answers alot. This site is the encyclopedia of plow knowledge. I'm going to trade my 2002 Chevy crew cab in on a 2006 Duramax HO CC SRW. I have a 8.5 V on it. Couple questions:

1. Should I just reference the plow frame for the truck under a 2005? I'm assuming it hasn't changed from 05 to 06? When I go to the Fisher site it doesn't offer a set up for this because it is a 06 crew cab.

2. Make my day and tell me you think the frame / wiring harness / timbrens on my 02 will transfer over. That would be a life saver.

It's good to know that you can put a plow on a 06 Duramax cc. I don't know what they are thinking. Who in the hairy is going to buy a truck that you can't put a plow on in our industry. They are going to shoot themselves in the foot. If I have to get under that darn truck and rip that frame off everytime I have a warranty issue there are going to be words.


----------



## Jarod (Oct 27, 2002)

*Question*

Thanks guys this answers alot. This site is the encyclopedia of plow knowledge. I'm going to trade my 2002 Chevy crew cab in on a 2006 Duramax HO CC SRW. I have a 8.5 V on it. Couple questions:

1. Should I just reference the plow frame for the truck under a 2005? I'm assuming it hasn't changed from 05 to 06? When I go to the Fisher site it doesn't offer a set up for this because it is a 06 crew cab.

2. Make my day and tell me you think the frame / wiring harness / timbrens on my 02 will transfer over. That would be a life saver.

It's good to know that you can put a plow on a 06 Duramax cc. I was getting a little concerned. I don't know what they are thinking. Who in the hairy is going to buy a truck that you can't put a plow on in our industry. They are going to shoot themselves in the foot. If I have to get under that darn truck and rip that frame off everytime I have a warranty issue there are going to be words.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

A buddy of mine also picked up an '06 2500hd duramax crewcab and threw a Boss Vblade on. He also threw on a set of timbrens. It can be done...


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

plow wyoming said:


> Oh, it gets better. If I am reading my truck information correctly my reserve capacity on my front axle is 115 pounds. Does this mean that my wife is over the front axle weight limit when she is driving home with a few bags of groceries? pissed yeah, this truck was bought to plow!


Where is she putting the groceries, on the hood? And why are you letting a woman drive your new truck?


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

03 and up use a different mount and wiring harness.
As far as plow size, weigh the truck and see what you have in reserve for the front end if you want it to be totally legal. I would just run the plow you want and not worry about it.


----------

